# Director's Harris Goldberg Interview



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

Pretty good stuff!

http://austinist.com/2007/10/05/_aff_interview_1.php

My dream was always of being a director! This gives me hope to be in the movie making buiz myself.

I'm now at the writting stage, hoping for better energy days to take a course on directing!

Cheers all.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for the link rui.
Good luck with your art.


----------



## Spacetraveller (Dec 19, 2010)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> Thanks for the link rui.
> 
> Good luck with your art.


Did Harris goldberg ever fully recover? I have seen the movie and it seems that in the end of the movie he still has depersonalization.

Also why did the doctors tell him that it was latent in his brain, is that true?


----------

